# pumper cleaner show



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

anyone heading to the show this week i understand they have some pretty good deals this year im sure its gonna be slow especially if the cleaner magazine is offering free admission on saturday


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Another year not going  Maybe next year I'll tell my self again.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I was planning on going in december when I first got in the yp but now things have slowed down to nothing again. I am even giving my number out to telemarketers so I have someone to talk to.:laughing: Have gotten a few calls in the last week but they are either too far away or to big for a one man outfit to handle.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This is my first year not going in 2 years. I have dependable transportation (now) but I don't do anything elective that costs money...or at least try not to.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be there.. things have slowed down here as well. I figured I can sit at home and be slow or go out somewhere and look and learn about some of the new stuff the industry has to offer. I will be leaving the show early though, heading to Lexington on Saturday to hang out with the girl friend.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I will be there.. things have slowed down here as well. I figured I can sit at home and be slow or go out somewhere and look and learn about some of the new stuff the industry has to offer. I will be leaving the show early though, heading to Lexington on Saturday to hang out with the girl friend.


Take lots of pictures of all the cool new stuff


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm going Friday night and all day Saturday.


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

i'll be there. it will take a 4 hour drive to the air port, then a 9 hour plane ride. red eye tonight.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd love to go and meet with you guys, and see all the new technology. That sounds like a blast. But I got a 18 month old little girl at home that needs daddy around as much as possible when he's not working.
Maybe next year I'll see you guys there.:thumbsup:

Take pics!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

service guy said:


> I'd love to go and meet with you guys, and see all the new technology. That sounds like a blast. But I got a 18 month old little girl at home that needs daddy around as much as possible when he's not working.
> Maybe next year I'll see you guys there.:thumbsup:
> 
> Take pics!


When my daughter was around 6 or 7 years old I took her to the show when they held it in Nashville. She had a blast playing with the camera trucks and seeing all the sites. How I wish she was that age again. Now she is 18 and all grown up I look back on when she was little and wish I did spend more time with her. She wanted to come to the show this year, I told her no I want her to stay in school and finish up. I did take her to the Ridgid Roundup, she had a blast there.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Ron where do they hold the Ridgid Round up??


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

ohio
i'm not Ron


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thinking about going until I discovered I'd have to go on puddle jumper airlines flying on turbo prop aircraft.... WTF 

I'll go some year when they have it someplace where real airplanes go...:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I was thinking about going until I discovered I'd have to go on puddle jumper airlines flying on turbo prop aircraft.... WTF
> 
> I'll go some year when they have it someplace where real airplanes go...:laughing:


Sissy. :laughing: Its just a little ole airplane.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They hold it in Clevland Ohio at the Ridgid plant. Well I am in Loiusville for the show, checked into my room at the Brown Hotel. So if anyone wants to meet up just give me a shout.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> Sissy. :laughing: Its just a little ole airplane.


Well there was more to it than that...:whistling2:

In addition to flying on a slow little ole airplane there was 3 separate flights all with long layovers in between and a price tag that was huge...

I damn near could drive there from Connecticut faster than I could fly there and I could fly to at least a dozen nice vacation destinations cheaper...:laughing:

Long ago I took a long ride in a C-130 and I really don't like turbo prop aircraft...

I'll make it some year when they have it in a town where real airplanes flt to...


----------

